# Advise Needed !!! Waterlox on Walnut Countertop in Garage



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I need to finish a 96×18x1.5 walnut countertop with Waterlox this week. I have read and digested all the 
info on Waterlox's website, but I those instructions are under ideal finishing conditions. I live in SD and will be
finishing in my 3 car garage that doubles as my shop/kids storage/other crap.

1. When your "finishing room" is less than ideal, have you scuff sanded in between coats ? They say no sanding 
between coats but is it a necessary evil ? (I want a smooth finish)

2. I bought a natural bristle brush but some use foam brushes (without fear of bubbles) and yet others use a 
lambs wool applicator. I would perfer heavy coats since it is a countertop, which one is best ?

3. Depending on the applicator of choice, how many coats top and bottom ? (I was thinking 3 on bottom and 
5 on top and sides)

4. After the top is finished, I will have to notch the one end into a wall. How many and how fast can I apply 
sealer coats to the exposed end grain ?

Any and all advise on Waterlox is very much appreciated !!!!

Thanks Guys !


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I am not an expert by any means with waterlox and you may get some very differing opinions on here but I will give you my first hand experience.

1. Due to the fact that Waterlox is a penetrating tung oil with driers added it does not get all dirty like a top coat finish will. I sand lightly with 320 before my last coat

2. I always apply Waterlox with a rag, make sure I get all of the surface wet and then wipe off any excess, thick coats with waterlox have left me with a long off gassing time in the past. I put one coat on a day and leave it in a place where allot of air is circulating around it.

3. 3 coats on the whole thing then additional coats on the top until you reach your desired look. I start with the 3 coats of sealer finish and add additional coats of the satin to my desired sheen

4. Are you looking just to seal the end grain of your notch or will it be exposed? If not visable I would seal with shellac for speed, if visable I would use the same finish schedule as the rest of the piece


----------

